# whisky jug ?



## Dewfus (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Aug 24, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 211177View attachment 211178


What's with the demonic eyes at the top of the second photo


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 24, 2020)

MaineMtnDigger said:


> What's with the demonic eyes at the top of the second photo


 LOL I HAVE NO IDEA BUT IT LOOKS CREEPY


----------



## Grippen (Aug 24, 2020)

Any makers marks anywhere? The crackling in the glazing give it a great look. I want it.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 24, 2020)

Grippen said:


> Any makers marks anywhere? The crackling in the glazing give it a great look. I want it.


 did some research after i cleaned  it and found  marking that says mccomb stoneware co on the bottom and found out that they stopped putting mccomb stoneware co on there after 1913 when  the plant they were made in burnt down and after that they marked them mccomb pottery co from then on on tell the late 50s so this one in theory is from 1886 to 1913. just sitting in the river waiting for me to find it lol


----------



## Drift (Aug 24, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> did some research after i cleaned  it and found  marking that says mccomb stoneware co on the bottom and found out that they stopped putting mccomb stoneware co on there after 1913 when  the plant they were made in burnt down and after that they marked them mccomb pottery co from then on on tell the late 50s so this one in theory is from 1886 to 1913. just sitting in the river waiting for me to find it lol



Do you mean Macomb, Illinois? They made a lot of pottery. I find pieces in central Illinois all the time.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes lol sorry


----------



## Drift (Aug 24, 2020)

No worries!! That's a very cool find. I'm still waiting on my first whole jug. I dug one once but the homeowner claimed it immediately.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 24, 2020)

PIA1992 said:


> No worries!! That's a very cool find. I'm still waiting on my first whole jug. I dug one once but the homeowner claimed it immediately.


Dang well that sucks I've found 1000s of broken ones lol wile digging but never a whole one


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 25, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> did some research after i cleaned  it and found  marking that says mccomb stoneware co on the bottom and found out that they stopped putting mccomb stoneware co on there after 1913 when  the plant they were made in burnt down and after that they marked them mccomb pottery co from then on on tell the late 50s so this one in theory is from 1886 to 1913. just sitting in the river waiting for me to find it lol


Macomb Stoneware Co. and Macomb Pottery Co. were two separate stoneware companys in business about the same. They were two of the six potteries that combined to form Western Stoneware Co. This site will give you a little more on this. https://www.westernstoneware.com/history


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Jan 21, 2021)

I Wonder Who Was The Last To Drink From It.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 21, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> LOL I HAVE NO IDEA BUT IT LOOKS CREEPY


Who knows it may have came out of that jug spooky


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 22, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Wonder Who Was The Last To Drink From It.


I ask myself questions like that all the time lol it's part of why I love finding all the history i do !!!


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 22, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I ask myself questions like that all the time lol it's part of why I love finding all the history i do !!!


The last guy to drink that was a guy that was trying to have a good time LOL


----------

